# 2005 GTO on MotorWeek



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Just got through watching MotorWeek on PBS and they said they will be doing there report on the 05 GTO next Sunday. Everyone will have to check there local listings for time and station. It's on at 9:30 a.m. here on the east coast. I'm just wondering if they will give it a good review, or not, like Car and Driver and the others. I don't really care cause I'm getting one anyway. BTW, the show originates from Maryland.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

Car magazine reviews can be like film reviews. I tend to enjoy the ones the critic rip-on. Thanks for the heads up. I'm buying an 05 regardless of their evaluation.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I just checked my Direct TV guide and it's on at 11:30am CST(in 10 minutes) :cheers


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

What #'s did they report?


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

The GTO will be on next Sunday (Feb.6th).


----------

